#ubuntu-tam 2011-05-26
<sdhasu> !ops
#ubuntu-tam 2011-05-28
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே.............
#ubuntu-tam 2012-05-22
<prabuinet> tat
#ubuntu-tam 2012-05-26
<amachu> t/msg NickServ identify Kayalvizhi1!
<amachu> jokerdino: hi
<amachu> amithkk: hi
<amachu> jokerdino: hi
<jokerdino> hi amachu
<jokerdino> just went came back from dinner
<amithkk> Hello amachu  :)
<amithkk> nice name :P
